# اجهزة بث لمسافات بعيده من 1 كيلو - 5 كيلو



## سلطان الكون (12 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من لديه خبره مساعدتي اريد ان ابحث عن اجهزة بث انترنت لمسافات بعيده من 1 كيلو الى 5 كيلو حواليها والمنطقه التي ساعمل فيها بث انترنت منطقه حار صيفا بارد شتاء وجافه جدا كم الديبي الذي ساحتاجه وكم وات واي معلومات اخرى مفيده لي ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## acer.7 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عليكم السلام ورحمته الله وبركاته
اعتقد اخي العزيز الomni-Directional Antenna يفي بالغرض ربما المدى لايتجاوز ال5 كيلومتر


[h=1] [/h] [h=1] 
[/h]


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

اخوتي الافاضل الرجاء الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع ضروري جدا


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

